# Czech Ice Pouters



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had never heard of these beautiful birds until I just happened to stumble across this website. Looks just like Ice Pigeons, only in Pouter form!

http://www.foxhollowcalls.com/pigeons.php

That's the only picture I can find of them, unfortunately


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Becky...they have some GORGEOUS birds!! 

Those Frills have always facinated me! Love the curls and I'm kinda jealous 'cause my hair is straight as a pin!

I noticed they also have other animals and all look healthy and beautiful!

Their loft is something else too!!

Many thanks for posting!! For those who want to see some different breeds, this is a really nice site!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all I can say is ...oh my..oh my ..oh my... love them...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I love that Ice coloration. It would be so awesome on a racing homer.


----------

